# De-icing material for a LEED or Green building



## hairygary (Feb 19, 2009)

I am working up a estimate for new building in which they are getting certified as a LEED building, which is a whole method for a Green building and maintence.

If any of you have provided snow removal services for a LEED certified building, I would like to find out what type of de-icing material you are spreading.

Also would appreciate if anybody could point me in the right direction for a de-icing material that is least harmful to the environment. From what I am reading mag-chloride is least harmful for vegetation, but the building has brand new concrete on the walks and I am hesitant to spread anything on it this year.

I believe sand would probably be the material to spread at this property, but sand isnt to popular in my area and I dont spread sand at any other properties.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

All the money they probably spent on the building why didnt they have heated sidewalks put in. We use to use this stuff called Envinornmelt. It worked very well for us and never had any issues with any vegetation or concrete. We've switched due to price and found the stuff we use now called Traction melt. It does about the same job but is about 4.00 less per 50lb bag. All this talk of damaging sidewalks with salt....in all the years we've been plowing/salting I have never had any issues even with rock salt on walks. Sounds like guys are hammering with way too much salt per application.


----------



## Cover Guy (Sep 30, 2009)

*salt*

check out eco salt If you do a google search you should be able to find it they say it is organic


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

I used some slimmy corn-based stuff on a hospital that wanted to be environmentally friendly, It actually made the lot more slippery, wasnt really good at melting, needless to say they switched over to rock salt after they had a fender bender


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Cover Guy;1071549 said:


> check out eco salt If you do a google search you should be able to find it they say it is organic


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Cover Guy (Sep 30, 2009)

Grn Mtn;1071562 said:


> :laughing::laughing:


I Take It you dont like eco salt


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Cover Guy;1071564 said:


> I Take It you dont like eco salt


thats not it, i just find the statement that salt is organic pretty funny.


----------



## Cover Guy (Sep 30, 2009)

Grn Mtn;1071568 said:


> thats not it, i just find the statement that salt is organic pretty funny.


Yes that is funny I have seen this stuff work it is good I am switching to it this year 1 Ton should do 4.5 Acres of lot its not cheap at $200/ Ton but if it will cover that and work at low temperatures I will be happy


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Cover Guy;1071575 said:


> Yes that is funny I have seen this stuff work it is good I am switching to it this year 1 Ton should do 4.5 Acres of lot its not cheap at $200/ Ton but if it will cover that and work at low temperatures I will be happy


I couldn't read their website, found it annoying, all I got was its some form of solar salt, which, last I checked is just washed salt, clean and uniform in size. other than that salt is salt and works the same unless stuff is added like some other chloride.

Does this stuff have additives in it? if not its a big rip off.


----------



## Cover Guy (Sep 30, 2009)

Grn Mtn;1071579 said:


> I couldn't read their website, found it annoying, all I got was its some form of solar salt, which, last I checked is just washed salt, clean and uniform in size. other than that salt is salt and works the same unless stuff is added like some other chloride.
> 
> Does this stuff have additives in it? if not its a big rip off.


Well It Is Supposed to I don't now every thing about it yet i am going to meet the supplier that i will be buying from tomorrow i suppose if that's all it is i mite as well buy rock salt for $60/ ton


----------



## Hinkler (Mar 9, 2010)

Some environmentally 'friendly' de-icers:

Calcium Magnesium Acetate 
Potassium Acetate
Beet Juice (Desugared Sugar Beet Molasses)
Urea

the effective temperatures are not as low as chlorides,

Chloride = Corrosion + environmentally harmful


----------



## KCD Snow Pro (Aug 30, 2009)

hairygary;1071456 said:


> I am working up a estimate for new building in which they are getting certified as a LEED building, which is a whole method for a Green building and maintence.
> 
> If any of you have provided snow removal services for a LEED certified building, I would like to find out what type of de-icing material you are spreading.
> 
> ...


Hey, bubba. Send me a pm. I've got some info for you to look at before you commit to a deicer.


----------



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

Although Ive never personally used it, the company we buy our other liquids from has a product called Winter Green. Sounds like its what your looking for, and Ossian is great to work with. This is there website. http:/www.ossian.com/ Hope this helps.


----------

